# Healthcare in China



## changoo (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

I am wondering what the medical facilities are like within the city like Beijing.

Thanks


----------



## andrewrh (Dec 21, 2010)

changoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering what the medical facilities are like within the city like Beijing.
> 
> Thanks



I would recommend you buy a membership at the SOS clinic (Google search it). It's located in the Embassy district. Back it up with an insurance policy from your own country, to take care of costs (like operations).
Chinese hospitals are big and very busy and not as clean as you would be used to. You need a translator to know where to go.


----------



## Hangzhou Outdoors (Feb 17, 2011)

You should have no problem in Beijing or other major cities. 

Unlike many expats who tend to steer clear of local medical care, I have never carried overseas insurance nor visited any of the high-priced foreign clinics you'll see advertising towards the expat market while living in Shanghai or Hangzhou. Most of the well-known established hospitals have VIP clinics, with english speaking, western trained doctors; the ones I use are university hospitals & affiliated with famous western hospitals with visiting training programs. 

Do some looking around once you arrive, ask your local expat community for advice & then decide what's best for you. Insurance can be purchased easily if you want it, but its not as important as many state.


----------



## andrewrh (Dec 21, 2010)

The foreign clincs are not high priced. If you already paid for treatments in a Western country then it's no hardship. Membership and insurance are for peace of mind, especially if you have a family. It covers most medicines you might be prescribed. 

In the SOS, you can make an appointment and relax in a chair while waiting to be seen (rather than arrive early in the morning, buy a number, wait several hours, maybe standing or sitting on the floor waiting to be seen by a doctor). 
Facilities are clean and you have privacy. 

Of course prevention is better than cure - and China has a wealth of natural health products. A never take headache tablets, or cold/flu remedies any more. Feel better for it as well.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 18, 2011)

SOS International, as Andrewrh recommends, is a popular choice for many expats. Very modern facility, western trained doctors, etc. However SOS, along with some other similar clinics that focus on the expats, is one of the more expensive options. If you are paying for health care from your own pocket you might shop around. 

Of course the cheapest option is to use local hospitals, but this is cash up front, needs good Chinese, and can be very chaotic. Local hospitals are often very crowed, waits are very long, and the care can be quite different from what's given in the West.

We currently use FESCO for health insurance, though we're exploring other options. FESCO allows you to purchase various degrees of coverage, we chose one where there is little or no 'co-pay' (don't need to pay before services are given) and can use the international wing of a set number of hospitals. International departments are much quieter, appointments can be made ahead of time for a specific doctor at a specific time, and care is similar to that given in Western hospitals for most problems.


----------



## kimakier (Feb 19, 2012)

Does China have Dental Offices or is it within the hospital/clinic facilities? I was hoping my annual teeth cleaning could continue when I arrive. I guess worst case scenario would be to continue my dental schedule in the States when home on holiday.


----------



## Kevin1Kanode (May 7, 2012)

Some facilities are actually really nice if not overkill in large cities like Beijing. But healthcare in China is a joke, make sure you have enough $. and just like many other things in China, don't forget to bargin.


----------

